# Swollen eyelids after thyroid removal



## TomAD83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi.

I was hoping someone could share some usefull "tips and tricks" on the topic.

My wife had her thyroid removed due to Graves back in April. One of the side effects that is very problematic to her is that her upper eyelids has a tendency to swell up. Typically this is more present in the morning, and gradually goes down during the day. It never returns to "normal" however.

In addition the eyes tends to get red.

She has discussed this with the doctor, but they don't seem to know what to do other than hoping that it will return to normal over time. Since this is affecting the face and how she looks this is rather a big deal to her and causing much frustration.

Are there anyone of you who has gone through this and can provide some usefull advices on things that might help reduce the swelling?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

First, is she seeing an ophthalmologist specializing in thyroid eye disease? If not, she should. As far as the redness, lubricating drops (not the kind for redness, just plain lubricating drops.) Sleeping with her head elevated on pillows might help with the swelling, as well as cool packs. These are things my doctor recommended. (I've had both orbital decompression and strabismus surgery so far--more experience with TED than I ever saw coming..)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with the post above -

At least take her in for a baseline exam if she did not have one prior to the TT.

Do you have any thyroid lab's with ranges you could post? If one is not properly medicated post op, it can contribute to eye issues.


----------



## TomAD83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you.

She is only seeing an endocrinologist, taking tests once a month. I'll suggest seeing a ophthalmologist in addition to this with the right specialization.

@Lovlkn, what do you mean by baseline exam? Related to the eyes or blood tests?

I googled orbital decompression, many of the "pre" images are spot on what we are seeing.

Well, off to buy a proper cooling pack and a big pillow then! She tried a cooling pack with no success, but to be fair that one was a piece of c***.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What a good husband you are.

If her eyes are already to the stage of orbital decompression you absolutely need to get her into a specialist in Thyroid eye disease. The pillow and cool pack will help in the mean time.

Can you please post some lab's?

Proper thyroid levels are very important post TT and I realize she is seeing an endo but my post op experience with an endo was so bad I fired 3.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear is she having any trouble with her vision blurry or double that would be more of a concern or unable to close her eyes completely?


----------

